

Brilliant Hackers wanted for Caribbean Codefest 2015 (Free Trip included) - expathos
http://www.hackersagency.com/
IT&#x27;S PRETTY SIMPLE. IT&#x27; A FREE TRIP TO THE CARIBBEAN.<p>Submit at site.<p>Looking for A-list hackers with hackathon&#x2F;hackfest&#x2F;codefest&#x2F;hackday experience to compete in first Caribbean International Invitational Codefest to be held in Curacao in March 2015.<p>As this is the first event, it&#x27;s an unpaid gig, but all expenses and travel will be taken care of.
======
expathos
IT'S PRETTY SIMPLE. IT' A FREE TRIP TO THE CARIBBEAN.

Looking for A-list hackers with hackathon/hackfest/codefest/hackday experience
to compete in first Caribbean International Invitational Codefest to be held
in Curacao in March 2015.

As this is the first event, it's an unpaid gig, but all expenses and travel
will be taken care of.

It may also be filmed for a pilot for an unscripted docudrama so extroverts
preferred.

Quite simply, we want a dozen of the best, most dynamic, characters from the
scene to come down to the Caribbean Islands for year one of an annual event
which will help drive innovation in the islands. We will assign 12-24
developers from the various islands to work with you and proteges as well as
give you five partner positions via Skype within your own networks
(designers/UX/UI/Biz Dev) so you also have a virtual team behind you.

Are you game? Are you "The One?"

It's not about your Ph.D. from Stanford in Computer Engineering, it's about
the passion and creativity you bring to the table. And your willingness to
share your intelligence with kids in the developing nations of the Caribbean.
It's just a totally cool thing to do and we want totally cool people to come
onboard.

